# Notebook CPU



## Pherseus (20. September 2006)

Ich möchte mir demnächst ein Notebook kaufen. Bin da aber bei den ganzen CPUs etwas verwirrt. 

Welche CPU kann man bei Notebooks empfehlen. 

Wo liegen überhaupt die größten unterschiede zwischen 
***


----------



## michaelwengert (21. September 2006)

Empfehlen würd ich zur Zeit den Core Duo / bzw Core 2 duo
Ist zur Zeit am schnellsten, und der Energieverbrauch ist auch ok.

Vergleich AMD Turion X2 und Core Duo
http://tomshardware.thgweb.de/2006/08/09/amd-turion64-x2-dual-core-notebook/index.html

Core Duo vs. Core 2 Duo
http://hardware.thgweb.de/2006/08/01/core-2-duo-t7600-benchmark/


----------



## AndreG (22. September 2006)

Es kommt voralledingen drauf an was du damit vor hast.

Kann dir aber aus eigener Erfahrung, den Pentium M empfehlen,
wenns um lange Laufzeit geht.

Mfg Andre


----------

